# Fliegenfischen am See, Ufer, wenig Wurfraum



## Cleoluka2014 (26. Juni 2014)

Hallo
Ich möchte demnächst am See Fliegenfischen. Es gibt am Ufer einige gute Stellen und die Fische sind oberflächenktiv. Leider wird es ein Problem mit dem Werfen. Durch Bäume oder Schilf hat man max 2 bis 3 Meter frei im Rücken. 
Ins Wasser kann man nicht, es ist tief am Ufer. Habt ihr Tipps für mich wie ich die Fliegen raus bekomme?


----------



## skally (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See, Ufer, wenig Wurfraum*

Rollwurf! Anners wirds wohl sehr schwierig.

http://www.fliegenfischerschule.net...leitungen/137-der-rollwurf-mit-einer-variante

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Iq_UkRViI4


----------



## Cleoluka2014 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See, Ufer, wenig Wurfraum*

Hallo, Danke, das ist auch mein Gedanke. Aber es wird schon ein großes Problem genug Schnur aufs Wasser zu bekommen um den Wurf auszuüben #c


----------



## EgonEcke (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See, Ufer, wenig Wurfraum*

Watsachen wären gut.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See, Ufer, wenig Wurfraum*

Hallo, 

habe dasselbe Problem: ein Baggersee mit steil abfallenden Ufern, am Ufer Bäume/Büsche. 

Lösung: zum einen *Rollwurf/Switch Cast*, zum anderen - wichtig - die passende Schnur. Möglichst kurze schwere Keule ist ideal, normale WF Keulenschnur ist suboptimal. Die *Wulff Ambush* ist da das beste, speziell für solche Situationen konzipiert. Gibts schwimmend und schwimmend mit sinkender Keule. Fische letztere Variante v.a. wenns auf Hecht geht. Hat eine extrem dicke, schwere kurze und transparente Keule. Schießt super aus den Ringen. Befördere damit Hechtstreamer ohne Rückraum, wirklich null Rückraum, bis ca. 15m. Zum Rollwurf immer bis Ende des transparenten Teils einstrippen also in etwa 7m.

Kann ich nur empfehlen, verlangt aber eine Rute die auch ein bisschen "Pfeffer" hat. Im Zweifelsfall mit der Schnur eine Klasse unter der Rutenklasse bleiben. Ist nicht das eleganteste Fischen aber funktioniert!

Viele Grüße, 
Simon

PS: Rute sollte nicht zu kurz sein, 2,75 ist das absolute Minimum.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See, Ufer, wenig Wurfraum*

Hier ein Testbericht der Ambush, schwimmende Variante:

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/rwambush.html


----------



## Bruno 01 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See, Ufer, wenig Wurfraum*

Auch die Guideline Presentation ist hierfür bestens geeignet.

Bruno #h


----------



## GoFlyFishing (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See, Ufer, wenig Wurfraum*

Hallo, 

fische die Presentation auch, auf Forelle und Co in anderen Situationen. Zur Ambush oben aber steht sie in keinem Verhältnis, die Ambush ist ne echte Spezialschnur für solche Fälle, mit anderen WF Schnuren nicht zu vergleichen. Die 8er Ambush zb hat ne Keule so dick wie sonst ne 13er (siehe auch verlinkten Testbericht). Das reißt die Schnur richtig aus den Ringen. Muss einem natürlich auch liegen. Aber für Null Rückraum, und unter diesen Umständen etwa auch noch Streamern auf Hecht, ideal. In niedrigeren Schnurklassen aber selbstverständlich auch für andere Zielfische als Hecht ideal.

Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## woern1 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See, Ufer, wenig Wurfraum*

Kann ich  den Ausführungen von Simon nur beipflichten, die Ambush ist da für diesen speziellen Einsatzbereich echt top. Für die Schnur muss es aber nicht die ultraschnelle Rute sein (für Rollwürfe ohnehin nicht). 
Die funzt auch wenn nicht unbedingt nur  Gerollwurft wird, sondern auch bei wenig Rückraum ein Schwung nach hinten und schießen lassen. 
Insgesamt echt gut zu händeln für diesen speziellen Einsatzbereich.

TL
werner


----------



## Bruno 01 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See, Ufer, wenig Wurfraum*

Hört sich ja nach einer echten Kaufempfehlung an.
Habt Ihr die auch schon als 5-6'er gefischt ?
Bisher war ich mit Teeny+Guideline immer zufrieden.



Bruno #h


----------



## Cleoluka2014 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See, Ufer, wenig Wurfraum*

Danke erstmal für die Tipps . Werde die Ambush ausprobieren und euch nochmal mitteilen ob die Schnur die Lösung war


----------



## GoFlyFishing (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See, Ufer, wenig Wurfraum*

Hallo, 

@Bruno:habe sie als 5/6er noch nicht gefischt, aber würde mich interessieren! Meine Erfahrung bezieht sich allein auf die 7er mit sinkender Spitze zum Hechtfischen. 

Hätte aber gerne auf andere Zielfische am selben besagten See ohne Rückraum mal zb die 5er Ambush schwimmend gefischt! Wer das ausprobieren sollte kann mir gerne mal seine Erfahrungen damit per PN übermitteln. 

@Threadersteller: Hoffe die Schnur liegt dir und trägt zur Lösung deines Null-Rückraum-Problems bei! Bei mir war es so. 

Viele Grüße, 
Simon


----------

